# I am Stoked & Honored......



## PrestigeR&D

Well,
A while back I was talking about the Frank Lloyd Wright
Darwin D. Martin House Complex http://culturalniagara.com/darwinmartin.html . There is a major restoration going on with the house and that possibility that I may get the opportunity to work on it came to fruition! I got the call this afternoon asking if I was interested and it would be a 3 month commitment. 
I said yes and I agreed to the terms, what an honor!:thumbsup: I am working under John Hulley from Hulley Woodworking. His company is in charge of all the trim, moldings, windows, anything to do with the wood interior which is what I will be working on with him. 

I will be posting pictures of the process of the restoration , what's being done, etc,etc,etc here- ( I have to get approval) and will post pics if it's ok with him. I am supposed to start the first week of July but I am going to have to delay that for a week- I have a lot of loose ends and schedule rearranging to do I guess-:laughing:

I can't pass this up, not this- just a lot of juggling to do in the meantime....:laughing:


This is going to be interesting to say the least.... 

B,


----------



## Warren

Congrats Brian! Keep us posted with the process and any pics if they allow it.


----------



## J F

_Very_ cool man.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Hey Thanks Guys,:thumbsup: I don't think pictures will be a problem but I just want to get it OK'ed with him. 



Thanks!:thumbsup: 



B,


----------



## angus242




----------



## angus242

I couldn't help myself!!! :laughing:

Congrats Brian. We _really_ need pics. You need to add that to the contract!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_D._Martin_House


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

What a feather in your cap.

I would love to work alongside the masters employed to fix up such a piece of history. Well done.

JW


----------



## Resta

:clap::thumbup:


----------



## thomasjmarino

Congratulations!! :thumbsup:
What an amazing opportunity for you. :clap:
Good Luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyD&B

Thats so great. Those pictures will be an amazing addition to your portfolio.


----------



## angus242

Looks like Brian will be involved in phase 5B
http://www.darwinmartinhouse.org/restoration.cfm


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Wonderful Brian, could not have happened to a more deserving person. :thumbsup:

Have lots of fun and take lots of pics.:clap:

Andy.


----------



## moorewarner

Good on you for scoring such a plum gig! What a gas to be able to go to a historic spot like that and point to parts of it and say, I did that. :clap::clap::clap:

I love the old Wright buildings, that is freakin' awesome for you! :thumbup:

If you don't post a metric a**load of pictures on this one you won't get into Heaven, just sayin'. :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Alright Brian!









Just remember









-Paul


----------



## TimelessQuality

That's awesome Brian:thumbsup:

Reading your post (and your smilies lol), I can feel your thrill, and it made me think of that old adage-

'Love what you do, and blah blah blah, blah!'




Now... just don't f' it up:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Thank you guys,:thumbsup:

Yea- I really want to get as many pictures of this. There is countless packaged and tagged moldings & trims already stored away on shelves-just a mammoth amount- I can get pictures of this for sure, and like I said I probably won't have any issues getting pictures while we are working but I need to get approval first.

this is a huge opportunity and definitely a feather to stick in my hat. I already know it's a very detailed and documented process - I'll know more of what phase we are working on when I talk with John during the week- I am picking up a 3hp 3ph old motor for my American #1 16" buzz planer from him....he's a OWWM freak as well.....:thumbup: it doesn't get any better,.....:laughing::thumbup: 

Thanks - I had to share the news with you guys, I was busting.I hope some day you as well will have the same opportunity as I have had....:thumbsup: 


B,


----------



## Tom Struble

what do you mean you will be under him:001_unsure:?how exactly did you get this honor?:glare:


----------



## Railman

Congrats on the contract! I bet it'll be a blast. It's a testament to your love of restoration detail, & woodworking talents.:thumbsup:
Joe


----------



## ApgarNJ

Awesome brian, I can't wait to see some pics of the progress.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I believe that I know the former curator of that place.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I'm off to Franks house tomarrow..:laughing:.this is going to be interesting...:thumbsup: I'll take some snappers...starters...







. 



B


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,
It was a great day today.... I was given the rundown on what where doing. So what where doing now is getting all the molding that they stripped, sanded , repaired, or replicated and replaced. Then they are getting varnished - 5 coat application.

I have a few pictures that I took today and I will get them up later in the week. We are doing just 1 room and the deadline is the 1st week in September. There is a Historical gathering and it will be held at the Darwin Martin house- has to be up and finished by then.


I am in awe as to how much molding was installed in this house... it's sick, seriously. That house cost around $300.000 to build back in the day. This restoration ( the entire project) is estimated between 50-$75,000.000.00  it's crazy  :laughing: But I am enjoying this . I assimilate this to the feeling of opening up presents Christmas morning as a youngster.....

I am working with 4 other craftsman as well as John . Tony. Danna, Jack and Jerry - good people.. :thumbsup: where all doing the same thing, and man, I know why......:laughing:


I'll get the pics up as soon as I can, but it ain't happening tonight.... :laughing: 


B,


----------



## ApgarNJ

75 million or billion? lol that is crazy but I bet a lot of it is donation. or government money and when it's gov money it's spend like it's going out of style. 

If that was in the hands of private owners, it wouldn't cost that much. 75 million is absurd


----------



## PrestigeR&D

From what I know, they did have a few million dollars earmarked from the Gov...but that was pulled when earmarks where cut down by the Obama administration. That stopped the refurbishment until private donations came in enough to resume the project...most of the funding from day 1 was has been from private donations- not the Gov... and I wouldn't want it that way.....

Yes, I agree- it is rather pricey but it really is a great piece of architecture from a very well known Architect from the past IMO.... 

I am not into contemporary stile architecture but because of the layering ,design and just the massive amount of trim he utilized,,, 
it really is incredible ,,, z
as well as INSANE!.....:laughing: 

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Ok,
Here's what I have so far.... there will plenty more coming... this is the shop., the guys,.....etc,etc,,,
The storage shelving is all from the Darwin martin house and the cabs are some that have been replicated and some that are being refurbished.... it's insane how much there is....

the moldings on some sections of the elevations of trim on the ceiling have 1/4" dowels that were used for the jointery - but not on all of the miters. and it is ALL mitered- absolutly no coping what so ever with the exception of the base molding whitch is actually a concave sweep- the only molding with a curve, and that is about 2" solid oak- I'll take some snaps of that.... to much to try and get all in a few days.... 

That powermatic is absolutly huge... and the Crescent is 12" Babbit bearing jointer from the early 1900-1910 - John striped her and refurbed - she works flawlessly and what a work of art that is on it's own....:thumbup: :laughing: sorry.,,, I can't help it.....:laughing: 

Anyways.,
Here's some snappers of Frank's idea of molding..........









B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

some more......










B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

and some more......










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

some more.......









B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

more.....










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

and .......... the last one....



B,


----------



## RhodesHardwood

Congrats. That is an honor.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

look at stubby gettin right in there!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A white polo? that will be a brown polo soon.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> look at stubby gettin right in there!!





:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That right there is some monotonous work Brian.

I want to know who the hell painted some of that to begin with?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

It wasn't painted D, it had a varnish as the finish..stripped, etc,etc,,,.... they did paint the back of some of the trim when it was installed originally - we are assuming it was a code correlation to certain layers.......


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

PrestigeR&D said:


> It wasn't painted D, it had a varnish as the finish..stripped, etc,etc,,,.... they did paint the back of some of the trim when it was installed originally - we are assuming it was a code correlation to certain layers.......
> 
> 
> B,


I misinterpreted when you said stripped.

There was no way to restore the finish in place or it had to all come down?


----------



## moorewarner

Pics! Yes! This is what I am 'talkin about...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I misinterpreted when you said stripped.
> 
> There was no way to restore the finish in place or it had to all come down?



The plaster was destroyed D so that's why it was all removed ,this is the receptionist room we are doing right now...:laughing:



moorewarner said:


> Pics! Yes! This is what I am 'talkin about...


 love the new popcorn emoticon ,:clap::thumbup:

B,


----------



## Warren

Wow Brian. You would probably work there for free! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Railman

Brian, 
At the risk of being a kiss up....
I just want you to know that we all appreciate the time you take to share your projects. This one is definately a step above what most of us deal with. :thumbsup:
Congrats, & thanks.
Joe


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I never said I didn't like the pictures or what was being done, you turd.:laughing:

I saw that the grain was the wrong way but, I figured you were a smart enough man to know that. Figured it was easier to maneuver that piece in there for the photo op. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I did that on purpose D...:whistling, there will be more...:laughing: 

You actually gave me a compliment... Ok,who are you and what did you do with Darcee, you must be an imposter....:laughing:


Thanks D,:thumbsup:

Oh, one more thing...is there any way you can get some video of the 26" bandsaw with the 60hp motor......Gota see that...:laughing::jester:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Some updates,
The varnish that we are using is a 2 product mix. What the foundation is attemting to achieve is to keep it as original as possible so they had taken a piece of small trim to a firm that was able to break down the components that were used and came up with a specific formula for the finish. 

You see the bag of flake material in one of these pictures. That is being mixed with an alchol base solvent - 1lb to 5 gal and then has to be mixed thouroughly. We ran this throught the gun for the sealer. 

Then all the trim was sanded with 360 (hand block) very lightly and put back on the racks. The next application was the glaze- another 2 part mixture (stain and a catylist) that was applied with a brush and set and then gone over with a dry brush and put back on the racks. 

We will be applying 2 more coats of the varnish - 1st application will be run through the gun and then sanded again. The last aplication of varnish will be applied with a brush. The foundation want's the original meathod used when they applied the varnish back in 1906. They wanted to see brush marks..(not severe) but has to be applied with the brush... They were not joking when they said " keep it as original as possible" .........

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

last of the pics for now.........

B,


----------



## chris klee

what a cool project to work on. :thumbsup: 
cant wait to follow along and look at the pretty pictures.

did you win the ipad2 on here? i wondered what ever happened to that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Huffin' denatured alcohol and mixing up some shellac, that is a head buzz right there!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Thank you Chris,

Yes I did, I still don't exactly know how or why but iit was very nice of CT to do this. My hat goes off to Nathen.:thumbsup:

I will tell you one thing, the heat & humidity has been insane. We take the elevator from the 1st floor lobby to the 7th floor where the shop is and you feel it the second the doors open. And tomorrow it is supposed to be 94 and humidity around 90%. We have 4 30" commercial stand floors running all day. 

I have been repairing the trim,applying
the stain, shooting the varnish. We are all basically moving around with the phases of this part of the project. What is all in the back of our minds is the day we start to install trim, and here is why.

The 85~90% of the house trim was removed because the house had been so unkept that the leaks from the roof made plaster deteriorate severely and had to come down and the new plaster installed. Now when the moldings where removed from the building that was from day when it was insatalled back from 1906. So what we do not know if the plaster installers took any measurements from wall to wall.

I have a suspicious feeling that this is going to be a little difficult...


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,








I found out some news today that there are new projects that are coming up in the FLW house today . There are 4 doors we are making and we are doing the kitchen cabinets. Thats supposed to be installed in October and completed, the date has not been confirmed as of yet.

We are all finished with the repairs to the original wood so that phase is over.... for now unless we move on to other rooms. There was the new molding (24 sticks by 10'- this is the "shoe molding") that needed sanding and staining, sealer.the glazing, etc,,etc. This is a very labor intensive process and after this all gets installed we will have to go through and complete any touch ups and then a final brush varnish finish. 


I have some pics of the main blue prints and sectional details of the Frank Loyd Write Darwin Martin house. The volume of detailed prints is like a novel in itself. page after page of all the trim details and layout, I'll get some of those when I get a chance. The hand drawn layout was written on location when they took the molding out and had to number each individual piece and it's location. Were hoping to get the installation started by the middle of August and are on schedule, baring any unforeseen problems. 


B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

last one.... I took all these pictures with the CT- Ipad , also some video, I have to still upload them, but I love this thing!!!!! It's incredable....


B,


----------



## UpNorth

Prestige said:

_The volume of detailed prints is like a novel in itself. page after page of all the trim details and layout,_

Which speaks of how full-service architecture worked, and still does, in the world of fine homebuilding. The design belongs to the architect or designer, and the tradesman's job is to execute. And the prints show the way, every molding, every detail, every material, everything. Nothing left to the imagination. Study the prints, study them some more, keep a set close by, and go to work.

Compare this to what is called _custom _housebuilding today. What you get is what Joe-the-GCs regular trim sub always does, 'cause that's what he always does. Did the prints have any level of detail as regards trim and finish? Nah, didn't need to.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

those are not the original prints, these are of the refurb..... 


Guess what I have been doing.......:whistling 



the same thing ......:laughing: seems endless. Well there is going to be around 10.2 miles of trim from what John showed me today...I am not kidding.... this is seriously insane... I have to get some pics of some of these profiles... it is frickin insane... We are looking at the middle of August for all the trim in the reception room. when we get breaks from the 5b we move on to the 5c which is the kitchen- we are refurbing the original and also building new.... but the cabs are not happening until we get the reception room completed.

I'll get some pics tomorrow of these profiles...and more pertinent blue print shots....












B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,

I'll have some pics of those prints as I promised... you guys will like seeing this..... for sure....:thumbsup: But today we had 1200 LF of Oak trim. This was the last molding that Jerry dragged in the shop today... and it was all hand sanded HB120 HB180 & SB180 - every piece hand sanded with the exception of the 5C work...(kitchen- and I will have some pics of that when we I can get to it) 

All the shelving was 3/8" spiral dowel post construction and came apart fairly easy... we had to disassemble all the cabinetry and then reassemble the oak boards back together with the same pegs, only we used fluted 3/8" posts....I did that yesterday and then ran it through the 48" auto drum sander to even it out. But most of not all of this project has to be hand sanded...I found myself staring at the orbital sander from time to time.......:whistling:laughing::jester:


Oak is a PITA to work with........ IMO...if you are know what I mean. hence the hand sanding.... 

So anyways,,,
Tomorrow,,, I am posting the detail prints, and some updates ....:thumbsup: 

Hope your enjoying this..... I am....:laughing: 

Oh,,,
and as far as last Fridays chat... my concern... it's all good :thumbsup:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

OK,,,
Here we go..







....upload.....:whistling 


Jerry is the guy applying the flake throw up from some bug called Lack....:laughing: I Love it!!!!!:laughing:.. ( I have the cage) Monday....:laughing: that's what we call it,, but Jerry owns it....:thumbsup: That guy is alright in my book... great man! :thumbsup: Dude knows his business...:thumbsup: 



Any how...
here's some pics....
As promiced......:thumbsup: 

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

More snapper's....









B..


----------



## PrestigeR&D

oh yea... there is more.







....from the arrogant one.... still don't get that...:blink:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

and...guess what...







... some more....:laughing: Ok, I will stop being lazy....A.........

this is the reception room molding layout.....

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Ya.......:whistling blow these up..







there is some detailed information........

B,


----------



## angus242

What about the tile pics :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

OK,.,, Angus,,,,,,,:laughing: come on,,, I will tomarrow... there is to much information to have to list.... but I will get detailed later,,:thumbsup:, :thumbsup: Will do later A,,,,:thumbsup: 

B, Just a thought..... blow it up....there are titles on some of the prints... most of this is floor & ceiling in the reception room....:thumbsup: 



B,.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

...bashing my CBU again...........







:laughing:


it did not line up with the other floor, ........ whoopS that's an expensive lesson.......

They have fired 2 others that were attempting the molding 3 tile contractors... and did I leave anyone out.....:blink::laughing: 

it is a very stressfull place to work....intimidating.... they won't accept any errors... NONE.....it's all about the details in Franks house and they want it done right......if the same resualts keep showing up... see ya! 

I don't want to throw mud at those that were "let go", we all make mistakes....and this is not a "normal" job...  


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,
I got some more snappers of some PROGRESS!!!!!!!!:laughing::clap: 

My batteries ran out ....but that vaulted ceiling molding was dominoed.....yes Festooled...every joint....

I wanted to puke....all I could think of was Darcy........

....."See.....See what I'm talking about B" it was a painfull thought,but I got over it..... :laughing:Honestly... that is one Cool Machine....:thumbup: 

Anyways,
It's all installed...up... and the room is coming alive...:thumbup:
..I'll have those pics tomarrow.... 

Were making some progress...:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Oh,


And Angus....

I have got to get some pics of the tile work... not to mention it doesn't match....but... did we not have a thread about "lipage".....omg...

it's terrable.... 

you'll love this.....:thumbup::laughing:

hmmmm,,, what emoticon should I use to describe this.............

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That is quite the portable chop saw you got there.

And jointer and 3 phase power?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

it's called....OCD.........they ran that whole service panel just for us....


yea...

everyone operates there equipment on 220 sinlge phase,don't they........:blink:





overkill........


wouldn't you think,,,John's a good guy... but man.......:laughing: 

Lay off the obsession.....:laughing: Arn freak....So I can relate to the disease......


B, 

On a side note... that dominoe....OMG...that is one really great piece of machinery...... I just hate the price tag!!!!!:laughing:

Those joints are tight....we look for glue spread and wipe em down.... 

one very "Valuable" tool......I have to admit it... :thumbsup: although I hate to.....:laughing:

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yes it is nice.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,

This is a bad picture, I didn't have my tripod with me..the stitch was a little off. but tomorrow, I am going to spend some time after work to get aa better quality shot...it's a shame that they didn't take quality pictures...

So tomorrow ,,, I'm doing it the write way.... . Working there Saturday ...progress is happening... 

this ceiling molding is insane.....it's like a puzzle.... no joke.....:laughing: but it's coming together....:thumbsup:


Anyways,

these are the 6 spine trim bands in the ceiling .. I had to stitch this with out the trypod........ sorry,,,:laughing: 


Well,
you get an idea at any rate...

Trimmed all the base columns today,,,All biscuit joined,,,, :thumbsup: I'll have some snappers of that and a lot more , but much better quality......


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Well,

I got wrapped up installing the column base molding and the "beginning" to the window side/ base & knee wall shelve trim ....there is a lot going on with that wall,,, lines up with the ribs/spine trim and is a layered base entabliture all all with a T & G joint construction ...all inside corners are rabbit joint ... every single joint is either dominoed, biscuit, or peg ......
We are working tomorrow and I know based on the "proverbial" ,,"punch list" that I'll have some time...for pics..

the guys that installed this back in 1904.... man.... my hat goes off to them...:thumbsup: this must have been a very difficult process back then, and with no power tools on site. A portion of this whole reception room is all original molding(which we refurbished) but the problem with wanting to close the joints is you have no room to clean things up ,,, if you do, it will throw everything else off......

I personally would have rather gone from new than what we are putting up...

the joints are a killer... 

I mean really.....
I am looking at all the time we spent on refurbishing this... and you will " NEVER" get a closed joint..."NEVER"!!! it is not possible....
Any of the new trim we used, cut, beveled, rabbit,,, yada,yada,,, Zip.Zip...and it looks awesome!!! but that old original molding...

Let me put it to you this way,,,,
I have thoughts of that molding in my pot belly stove on a chilly night... thinking" there goes Frank Loyd Write"......:whistling:laughing: we hate him...I just keep thinking... delusions of grander is involved here somehow......

Anyways,,,









it's a huge wood puzzle.... literally...:laughing: 

But as I know... "A picture says a thousand words".....:thumbsup: 



B,


----------



## griz

Hey B, kwiturbitchen and just go to work...:laughing::no::thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I'm going, dam your blunt Mr. Rothchild.....:laughing:


B,


----------



## FreedomBuilders

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well,
> A while back I was talking about the Frank Lloyd Wright
> Darwin D. Martin. There is a major restoration going on with the house and that possibility that I may get the opportunity to work on it came to fruition! I got the call this afternoon asking if I was interested and it would be a 3 month commitment.
> I said yes and I agreed to the terms, what an honor!:thumbsup: I am working under John Hulley from Hulley Woodworking.


Congrats and go get em :clap:
Sorry I was a little late on this, but been thumbing through the pics. Lookin good.


----------



## scraigc

Congratulations, and don't forget to post a lot of pictures and any pearls of wisdom, ticks of the trade, and any other useful information.


----------



## CJ21

Congrats, sounds like a fun project!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Pictures coming Friday guys,,,,:thumbsup: I have to first sort them , then throw them in the folder, then copy all of them, put them into another folder , compress each one, and then throw them up here,,,

but Friday,, I'll have some time....:thumbsup: 


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I'll get them out...(pictures) Sorry for the delay 
Working from 7am - 6:30pm lately- were almost finished... moving the machines tomorrow.. getting ready for some glazing, touch up ... and the hand painted Varnish....

These pics are going to take some time to put up here... 



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

here a just a few of hundreds of pictures I have to compress before they can be uploaded...

I'll have time tomarrow to upload some. I also will have the final pics after the plastic is removed , they still have to paint the ceiling and walls...



B, :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Ok,
Here are some of the snappers up to this point...










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

more.....










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

more......









B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

some more.......










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

more.....










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

some more........









B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

and that's it for now.....

I'll have updates with the plastic down and walls & ceilings painted... appearently they are flying some chick in from Chicago to paint , some special process I was told and she is the only one that can do this........ really :blink:









B,


----------



## rosethornva

Very nice, and congratulations!

What an honor to be part of that project. Frank Lloyd Wright was nutty as a fruitcake, but his houses are a work of art. 

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## TxElectrician

Very nice work but 50 - 75 million........






and can only spend 6 bucks for the light fixture?


----------



## xlspecial

rosethornva said:


> Very nice, and congratulations!
> 
> What an honor to be part of that project. *Frank Lloyd Wright was nutty as a fruitcake, but his houses are a work of art. *
> 
> Love the pictures!!!



Yes he was and yes the houses are.

FLW was born in my hometown so I've heard a lot of stories about him, including the time my great grandfather and he had a disagreement about an unpaid bill for his Cadillac. 

Let's just say my great grandfather took sh!t off of no one. lol


----------



## nEighter

true craftsmanship. Awesome!


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Great work! And what an awesome project to be a part of. That is one you will be able to tell the grandkids about. 

I was wondering, with all the uncertainty, exacting requirements and miles of trim how did this get priced? Is it a T&M? With most other projects a bad estimate will make a painful couple of month, but a bad estimate here seems like it could put most anyone out of business.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

angus242 said:


> I'm holding you to it, Brian.
> 
> I will then go to his studio in Oak Park, IL to verify :laughing:



So sorry,
I have had so much going on in my life.....Yada, Yada, Yada,......
I have some more pictures I never uploaded....I'll get to that during the week , with the $250.00sqft tile....I must admit it is really unusual.......:blink:

Give me a couple days Angus....:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## The Golden Rule

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## blackbear

how did i miss this thread.. awesome


----------



## PrestigeR&D

As promised but a little late.....:whistling :laughing:

These pictures don't do justice in depicting the appearance of the tile Angus, If & when I get the call to go back (everything is on hold-funding issue again) ,as there is a quite a few more miles of trim that has to go back into the Darwin Martin house i will get a better quality shot of the white/cultured tile- reminds me of looking at white smoke in appearance.
The flooring in one of the upper rooms (squares) is CORK and apparently it is getting replaced where there are damaged areas....
The rooms are quite small compared to the size of the building, rather deceiving, as well as the bathrooms. The hallways are very narrow-30" , I found this aspect of the upper level to be a little claustrophobic and gave you the feeling of restricion.... hard to put into words....
The pictures of outside of the building give you some idea of what it looks like now- well ,5 months ago or so. 

I'll have updates of the project depending on when and if we get back in there....

here they are....!










B, :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

next round of the shutter drops...










B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

yep....




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Last of the pictures for now until the next phase starts up again....The one picture I pulled of the internet as this is the finished area, when I get back in I will take my own Pictures, the outcome was sppectacular...


untill then,,,,,




B,


----------



## APC Cork

Wow what a honor and the house is humongous!!! Do you know the date the home was built who the original owner was? We did some work with the Figge Art Museum for a Frank Loyd Wright exhibit and I wonder if the curator would know about the home.

Out of curiosity I was wondering if you knew this size of the cork tiles and the thickness. I have always wondered what the difference between the cork sold then and what is sold know.

John


----------



## PrestigeR&D

John,


This should answer most of your questions. The cork that was there was all replaced due to the condition and was replaced with new cork flooring when we got there so I don't know the answer to that.


http://www.darwinmartinhouse.org/learn.cfm

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## APC Cork

Amazing. It is pretty cool that you are part of something that is so significant.


----------



## APC Cork

Thought everyone that is a Frank Lloyd Wright would like this article about a dog house he designed.

http://www.architizer.com/en_us/blog/dyn/38548/frank-lloyd-wrights-long-lost-doghouse/


----------



## PolyMouldings

Great article...thanks APC


----------

